# Hello



## Kiddymonster (Dec 24, 2008)

Hello Everyone. Read aboyut this site in Balalance and decided to check it out. It's about time there was an online community for people with Diabetes. I like belonging to an online community. I am also a proud member of the Delphi psychic network community. 

I hope everyone is looking forward to Christmas. I am going to try but I lost both my GRandpa and my partner this year so it won't be an easy one for me. Still, I have to try and make the ebst of it as they wouldn't have wanted me to be sad.


----------

